# Ball canning spaghetti sauce with meat



## Vickivail98 (Sep 26, 2014)

Has anyone tried this? I hate to commit 30 lbs of tomatoes to an unknown recipe but don't have the patience to make small batches either!!


Mommy in Michigan


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't see any canned spaghetti sauce with meat recipes in any of my Ball books. Can you tell me which book it might be in?

This is an excellent sauce that I posted on the Online Recipe section. It makes a LOT - about 20-25 qts if you add the meat. You can cut it down by half or so. Thanks again, TSYORK!!


TSYORK'S SPAGHETTI SAUCE

1/2 bushel (4 gallons) ripe tomatoes, washed, cored and quartered.
You can put a few at a time in a food processer and pulse a few times.

Put in a large, heavy-bottomed pot and simmer for 3 hours.

Chop the following in a food processer and add to the pot:

3 lbs. of onions
2-3 heads (not cloves) of garlic
2-3 red bell peppers (or green, or a mixture), seeded and stemmed
4-6 jalepenoes (6-8 if you like it hot)
1 cup olive oil
1/2 cup white sugar
1 cup brown sugar, packed
4-6 (6 oz.) cans tomato paste
4 tablespoons dried oregano
4 Tablespoons dried basil
1/3 cup salt
2 jars mushrooms (optional)
4 Tablespoons dired parsley (this is Suitcase Sally's addition)

Cook until desired consistency.

If you want a *meat sauce,* (again, Sally's addition), brown 10 lbs. hamburger, drain and add to the mix. You may need two pots if you're going to add the meat.

Water bath pints for 15 minutes, quarts for 25 minutes, for the sauce without the mushrooms or meat.

If using just the *optional mushrooms, **pressure can* at 45 minutes for pints, 90 minutes for quarts. 

For the *optional meat*, *pressure can* at 10 lbs. pints, 75 minutes, quarts 90 minutes


----------



## Vickivail98 (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm looking at the Ball Complete book of home preserving page 406. If others like this posted recipe though, I'll try this!! We aren't super picky, I just need a tested safe quick dinner. Thank you for the recipe!


Mommy in Michigan


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2015)

I canned my sauce w/meat by watching Noreens Kitchen on her youtube channel and using her recipe.

My family and I really enjoy it..I have made at least 60 quarts over the past couple years.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

I've made it. We liked it, but prefer the spicier TS York version.


----------

